
Show HN: Free and Easy HTML Website - aaln
https://htmlight.com
======
rdtek
Nice work. Are the URLs recycled after some time? Do you plan to support some
editing after the page has been created?

~~~
aaln
Thanks, not recycling urls at the moment, planning to do so soon after a few
months of inactivity.

Great question, editing is on the feature list, thinking of adding once it
attains traction and I add a verify ownership feature.

